# Bubble Boy!



## punkrockgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

I am embarking on a pretty challenging Halloween project- I am trying to create a Bubble Boy costume for my husband. I bought lots of clear vinyl and am working on a pattern for the bubble and going to look for clear plastic rods to go through the seams in the bubble to keep it in a bubble shape. 

Anyone else tried this, or thought about it? I can use all the help/suggestions I can get.


----------



## N8fathom (Oct 12, 2004)

I too am trying to make a bubble boy costume for halloween! I'm using clear vinyl and thin wiring to make a frame to put it around, I'm not sure what to do about the arms though.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

If it doesn't have to be *perfectly* clear, I'd use Carbon Fiber Rods to support the bubble. A 'Local Hobby Shop' should have them, they're a very common RC Airplane thing. 

Or, if you have the money and think shipping will have it to you in time. http://www.bizitairproducts.com/waterball.htm This uses air pressure to keep it as a ball, so expect to have to freshen the air every half hour or so. Needs something like a vaccum cleaner or a leaf blower. 8' diameter.

I want a hearse.


----------



## punkrockgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

I have now cut all the sections for the bubble. If anyone wants to know how I came up with the pattern,let me know. I am going to be assembling it tonight. I purchased some 1/4" acrylic dowel rods from a local plastics supplier. I will make pockets for these at each seem and slide them in. There will be two holes for my husband to put his legs through and and zipper between the two legs so he can get in and out of it. Once I determine that the sphere works, I need to get the following:

Clear backpack for "airlock"
Dryer duct material for arms
Gloves for hands
Clear handles for inside the globe
Something to keep the globe up- I think in the movie, they had the bubble attached to a backpack the actor was wearing inside the bubble.(gotta rent the movie again to figure it out).

I can believe I have to finish this in the next 13 days!!!!! (along with all my other Halloween projects)


----------



## punkrockgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

I meant "at each SEAM" I kant spel tooday.


----------



## HAODonnell (Sep 13, 2019)

punkrockgirl said:


> I meant "at each SEAM" I kant spel tooday.


Can you please share with me how you accomplished this?? I am trying to create a fabric bubble for a fashion competition and I am LOST!!!


----------

